# Crusty Cere, Sneezing



## aDcOoL (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I've had this issue with my blue budgie (Sky) for a few months. Her cere looks quite crusty and she sneezes more than my other green budgie(Yoshi). I've taken them both to our vet a couple times and she doesn't seem to know what the issue is. She tried giving them both an injection for mites, but that hasn't changed anything. The problem doesn't seem to be getting any worse over time but it's also not getting any better. Any ideas? Here's a video: 




Thanks!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I suggest you take your budgie to a qualified AVIAN vet since it seems your vet doesn't know much about birds.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I think from the photos you posted, her cere looks normal; I don't think she has mites. 

It's odd that the vet would just guess she had mites; it's quite easy to tell if they have them or not. 

I agree, you definitely need to see an avian vet to ensure your girl is getting the right diagnosis :thumbsup: 

Please let us know how she's doing soon!


----------



## aDcOoL (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

According to their website, she is "a member of the Association of Avian Veterinarians". I've been doing some more searching but I haven't been able to find any more Avian vets within an hour drive. I've attached a photo so you can get a better look. Thanks!


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

Omg my birds had the exact same names! Blue Budgie, Sky. And Green Budgie, Yoshi! My bird Sky had the exact same problem. She sneezed like every ten minutes for a week, and then one day, she passed. 

I've read that birds can get allergies just like people. Your bird might have pollen allergies.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As StarlingWings mentioned above, Sky appears normal. The thickening you see on the cere is from her having been in breeding condition, without the layers falling off when she came out of condition. You will see this now and then in hens, and unless it starts growing over her nostrils, it’s fine. 

I see that the area you live in is a vast place, but if you google avian vets for the general area, a list will come up. If you call around the ones who advertise as avian or seeing birds, ask of their experience with birds, and it should give you an idea if they’re qualified. I’m sorry the vet you saw treated both with an injectible medication for something they didn’t have. Best of luck to you and Sky and Yoshi .


----------



## aDcOoL (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice everyone! Mz Pixel Queen, that's a crazy coincidence!

RavensGryf, I'm relieved to read you think Sky's looking normal. After looking at my original post again I'm noticing an inaccuracy. It's actually been closer to a year since I went to the vet with this problem. They've both lost their feathers and grew new ones multiple times since then, but her crusty cere has remained. It's not normal for a budgie's cere to remain in this state for that long, right?

I'll keep searching for another Avian vet. The one I visited has nothing but positive reviews on different sites so I'm a bit surprised.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Again, some hens are prone to this build up and thickening of the cere or hyperkeratosis. While it’s not real common, this can even appear in budgies fed a good diet. On a hen who has this, yes it’s normal for it to pretty much stay that way. I’d just leave it alone unless it’s blocking the nostrils. It can be softened with a bit of olive or coconut oil and gently hand chippped away, but I wouldn’t cause undue stress for the bird unless absolutely necessary. 

As far as finding a good new avian vet, unfortunately there aren’t a ton around in any country, and really knowledgeable ones even harder to find. The majority of avian vets are also regular small animal vets. Keep searching, and call and ask what their experience with birds is. Ideally, you want to find a vet who’s clientele consists of seeing enough birds on a regular basis. Good luck .


----------

